# Female peacocks



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, got a question for those who keep peacocks. Over the last while i've gotten my hands on many breeding pairs/groups of peacocks. 


As much as i like the idea of breeding I think it's something i'm going to steer away from and was thinking what to do with all the female peacocks i have. I almost feel bad splitting the pairs up and selling but i really am not sure how to go about things. 

Is there even much interest in female peacocks?

Should I just accept that I bought these fish and I have to care for them?


I also have an option of having random female peacocks in all my tanks to keep them seperate like they currently are but the tank numbers to house what i have are silly. 

Bottom line, possibly bit off more than I care to chew and looking for input


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I personally think that if you're only interested in male peacocks you shouldn't buy anything other than males. Why buy a pair when you're not interested in breeding? 

I have been collecting male peacocks and haps for many years and never once had to buy a pair to acquire a male. There is usually lots of males available.

I like that you haven't just dumped all the females into a tank because they're almost impossible to tell them apart.

I think you should post them for sale or contact Mike at Finatics to see if he is interested in trades for more males.

Good luck.
--
Paul


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought breeding pairs for the exact reason one would buy them. I've had a bit of a change of heart that is all. I don't want end the breeding completely i guess, but i have nonstop fry and not alot of options for keeping 8 species of peacock apart for growing out purposes. I'm sure you understand how easy it is to get carried away buying fish at times. 

Was just hoping people would tell me to breed the darn things and quit being a sissy i guess lol


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

It's very easy to get carried away. It's a good idea to forecast months ahead on what you're going to do with all the fish once they've grown. Most of the time you will need more space, more tanks, more everything! 

Perhaps focus on one or two of your favorite peacock groups and breed with quality to get quality. Quantity will come once you do everything right.

As for the extra females, I'm sure you won't have a hard time selling them, so as long as you know for sure what they are and the price is right. Keep your males and groom them for a great all male show tank.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks des, I appreciate that commentary you left. Especially since i've seen the peacocks you offer for sale. I like the idea of slimming down my females, maybe i'll get to that over the summer and focus like you said On my fav's (ngara) for breeding.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Great advice from both parties. 
Sometimes breeders are looking for extra females due to loosing one or just to increase their breeding stock. 
I've seen your fish and have some of them myself. 
I know you take pride in what you are doing, you should have no problem moving them.
You could list them in the F/S section on here to see what interest you receive.

Scott....


----------



## xiofish (Oct 29, 2013)

i am looking for some females, just finally getting around to seperating all of my species. send me a list of what you got and your price and lets see if we can work something out. 
I seam to have more males than females in almost all my breeds


----------

